# Red River Fishing Report



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

Fished last night with Mutey78, had a tough evening. Lots of goldeyes and drums, very few walleyes. caught one 17 inch walleye at oxbow lost one, other than that it was not good. where are they?


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

hey buckmaster,
it was pretty tough last night huh?
wish i coulda landed that eye last night at oxbow, would have been a picture fish for sure..
oh well, fishin is fishin..
im thinkin of maybe trying sakakewea this weekend for some gators..

until then i think ill just hit the rivers again. maybe if i talk to the fish or do the fish dance i can coax them into biting..lol.

something has to happen soon, most of the males i have caught ( 10 inches or less) are still full of milk..
one eye i have caught has spawned, the rest havnt..something dont seem right.gimmie a call when you get back into town and we can try something else i guess..

later,
jeremy


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey if you are going to sak this weekend, give me a call. I have a buddy out there I can call and mabey you can hook up. I know that he has been fishing them fat northerns all week.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Something tells me I'm fishing next to you guys and don't know it.

I drive a black Chevy Truck with Nodak Outdoors Sticker on the back window. I'm also always tagging along a tan chair.......2 of my consistent traits.


----------



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

I've seen you down there with your tan chair, you're the guy catching all the skippers, and casting that huge red and white spoon.

I'll be serious now

Does anyone think this new run-off will help the bite, or is it to little to late.


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

that could be chris..

the cheyenne dropped 8 degrees yesterday, but i had no luck at all..

i think the walleye fishin is done for this year.

I'm going for some gators this weekend..

would be sweet to catch a wall hanger..

buckmaster, ill give you a call when i head out, will probly be friday at about 1 pm..
is there any campsites one could get out there? close to stinkie bay?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

LOL jighead! The red/white spoon is the skipper slayer! :splat: :rollin:


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

I know that there are some campsites out there but I don't know if they are open right now. You should be able to find some where to pitch a tent. Sounds like they are catching some big ones out there.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think the sportsmen camp site is open year round its on the NE corner of Stinkie bay, also you can camp in Fort Stevens. They have alot of nice caming spots.


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

well, its do or die time...
headin out the door in about an hour or so..

hopefully the weather will be nice, the wife hates the cold, and by the looks of the forcast, its gonna be cold and rainy.. oh well, suck it up wifey..lol..

ill post up when i get back.
maybe get a pic on here if someone tells me how to get one on here.

later,
jeremy


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

got back from sak, about an hour or so ago..
caught 2 pike.. 6lb,12lb.. weather was real crappy, and very cold with high winds..
no one had all that great of luck..
did however see a 12lb,20lb,22lb caught by a group today within 30 minutes..lol.. go figure..
would have liked to stay another day, but the weather was tooo much for my 2 year old son and wife....
had a blast while it lasted..
now i guess its back to trying to find invisible walleye in the rivers..ha ha.

later,
jeremy


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

Fished the red last night at the confluence of the wild rice, and then the christine dam with little to no success. Caught a couple of small cats, and lost on eye at the bank, looked small though. On my way to christine, I stopped in at Oxbow, people everywhere. the water has raised probably four or five feet since last week, still no big eyes talked to a couple of people and they said that they caught a couple of small ones.


----------

